# In ein Textfeld einen Integer Wert einlesen



## IZZO (2. Januar 2014)

Wie kann ich ein JTextField einen Integer Wert ausgeben lassen?


```
if (sek < 60) {
			sek.toString
			counterfield.setText(sek);
			sek ++;
			
		}
```


----------



## benhaze (6. Januar 2014)

Zuerst solltest du die Frage besser formulieren.
Irgendwie passt auch der Titel nicht zum Text.
*Titel*: _Einlesen_
*Text*: _Ausgeben_

Aber ich vermute mal anhand deines Codes, das du den *Inhalt* der TextBox als Integer-Objekt haben möchtest.
*setText* _setzt_ den Inhalt der Box, *getText* _liefert_ den Inhalt der Box, allerdings als String-Objekt.

Jetzt musst du noch eine Möglichkeit finden, einen String in einen Integer zu _verwandeln_. (*magic* )

Ich habe hier jetzt einige Posts von dir gelesen.
Ich kann dir nur empfehlen mit irgendeiner Java-Literatur zu beginnen.
Ich denke dir fehlen da noch einige wichtige Basics.

kurzes Beispiel für dein *Einlesen*:

```
Integer zahlAlsInteger = 5;
String zahlAlsString = zahlAlsInteger.toString();
counterfield.setText(zahlAlsString);
//oder
int zahlAlsInt = 6;
zahlAlsString = "" + zahl2;
counterfield.setText(zahlAlsString);
```

Cool wäre aber evtl auch eine Art *IntegerField*.
Quasi ein JTextField welches nur (oder zumindest _zusätzlich_) folgende Methoden hat:

```
void setInteger(Integer p_val);
```
und

```
Integer getInteger();
```
Das wäre relativ schnell gemacht.
Interessantr dazu ist auch setDocument() in JTextField.
Damit kann das Dokument-Model angepasst werden, so das z.B grundsätzlich nur *Zahlen* zulässig sind.


----------

